# Venting Groomer Issues



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I have had the same groomer for over 10 years. In general I'm very happy with her, the dogs love her and go happily to their standing appointment every two weeks (bath, feet and face) and every 8 weeks clipping. My issue is she is often inconsistent cutting ears too short or top knot down to far...I can deal with that but lately she wants the dogs by 11am (for the bath girl) but doesn't groom them until 8 or 9 pm. Last grooming it was 11pm before she finished. I've protested but she sort of laughs me off...I'm not a wimp when it comes to confrontation but she has always said "I'll call when they are done." It has gradually moved from 4pm to later and later...any suggestions???


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

You'll have to tell her how you feel about this! 
Tell her that you don't like it that the dogs are with her all day and especially because she doesn't start with them right away. Actually I would be furious! And I'm learning to become a groomer myself.
I don't know if there is another groomer nearby? But otherwise you could explain to your current groomer that if things doesn't change to your liking you will go somewhere else...
Don't change without explanation but sit down with her and tell what you don't appreciate.
I find it a bit strange that she isn't consistent in her grooming. There are some guidelines to do things and if you stick to those it shouldn't be much different than the time before. But that is why I take pictures (before and after) of every dog I trim. 
Sometimes I do something of which I think Oh my... But that is a lesson and I won't do it again. Especially because I take pictures and will be remembered of it ☺


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

11pm?? That is so inappropriate!

I would put my foot down and say no later than ___pm, or you will be finding a new groomer.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! I thought it terrible when our groom shop got behind and dogs were there over 4 hours. I would tell her that you don't want the dogs left all day. With 2 dogs I would say 4-5 hours at the very longest. On just bath days it should be much shorter. 

Misha's groomer seems to let her ears grow and then after a few months she will come home with really short ears and we start over. I actually like the look of long, but love that the short stay out of her water and food, so I just go with whatever. Her topknot is pretty consistent though. 

I think you should call her and let her know and if she has a problem, search for a new groomer.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

It is worth having a serious talk with her, but given that she just laughs that off I might try a work around first. I would have something "scheduled" at 530 or 6 that you need the pups back for and state that when you make the appointment. "I really need to pick them up at 500 next time, what time/day should I bring them in to ensure that happens?" Then I would pick them up at 5, done or not. If they are not done I would not rebook or come back.

Our dog has always stayed at the groomers all day with an 8-9 am drop off, and enjoys it. But we had a groomer that regularly kept her past 5, and we I finally had to come at 7 and say I really need to take her home now, I did not go back. I don't mind her chilling at the groomers all day when I'm at work, but when you start to cut into my evening cuddle time we have a problem.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, I do need to be firmer and more direct...9 out of 10 years I've been happy; and so this is a new behavior and the inconsistency is newer...like she is rushing through (and at 11pm I'd be rushing too). I take them Saturday and will set my limit @ 5pm. I don't know about never coming back but at least I CAN pick them up and if they aren't done...she will at least know I mean business. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

She's probably overbooking herself. I would burn out awfully fast if I were grooming until 11pm! Wow. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

yes, that is way too late... If you decide you want to look into another groomer look here: WAPPS Home Page All the groomers listed there are good groomers, who do extended education and take pride in their work. Specifically, I would contact Christein Sertzel, she is an exceptional groomer and could help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow.. 11pm? I wouldn't even want to work after 5, much less still have dogs to get finished.

Maybe ask her if everything is alright? It does sound like she's overbooking herself, and that's not something you want to do with standard poodles. Does she do her own scheduling, or is someone else overbooking her?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

well as someone with very little experience with groomers, i still have to say that this groomer's behavior sounds off the wall. i wonder if things are awry in her world?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

That seems crazy. Way too long. Does your dogs get fed there? That would be an awfully long time to go without food and they probably have to potty in the cage as well. I thought 6-7 hours for my 2 tpoos were long enough. I definitely would try to have a talk with her. Good luck. Hopefully everything works out


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! That is too ridiculous! Molly's groomer books like a human salon, even calls you the night before to remind you of your appointment! We usually name a time and a day and if it is 'open' that's it, and two and a half hours after I drop her off I get a call to pick her up! I think if your groomer can't do things in a timely manner you should find a new groomer! Those are long hours for your dog and you!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If it were me, I wouldn't say one word to her. I'd just find another groomer.


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't say one word to her. I'd just find another groomer.



I don't think that's fair to the groomer which you have such a long term relationship with. 
Maybe she doesn't understand or has never thought about how it would feel like for the owner. 
If you don't let her know what's wrong and that it is business this time she'll never get the chance to learn.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I would look for another groomer right away. It doesn't hurt to have more than one groomer you can depend on in case there are scheduling conflicts. I agree with those that say she is overbooking. It's as if she only has a few days that she can do the grooming. So she is scheduling a lot of dogs on those few days. It is not surprising she is doing inconsistent work. If she is overbooking, you can lighten her load by finding another groomer. Start with the face, feet and sanitary clip to try out new groomers.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd maybe look for another groomer. Would never leave my poodle that long. Typically, my groomer has Sunny for 3 hours -- sometimes 4 if she is really booked. That's too long to have dogs there. Then again, I am rather spoiled and have used the same groomer for 21 years with both of my poodles and never have had any issues.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd be looking for a new groomer. That's way too long to keep your dogs! She's doing a sloppy job on top of everything else. This is business you don't owe her anything. I would ask family, friends, my vet, and even strangers with well groomed dogs if need be for recommendations. Good luck!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I try really hard to have my dogs out in under 4 hours. Heck, I think it's bad if I have to work after 4pm! Lol. Anyway, that's super ridiculous and inappropriate to keep your dogs that late. I would start looking elsewhere if she's not taking you seriously. Just, wow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Kyran said:


> I don't think that's fair to the groomer which you have such a long term relationship with.
> Maybe she doesn't understand or has never thought about how it would feel like for the owner.
> If you don't let her know what's wrong and that it is business this time she'll never get the chance to learn.


If she doesn't have enough imagination to figure that one out, I don't know if I'd want her messing with my dog. Meh...that's just me, I guess. It's up to the OP if she wants to clue her in or let her puzzle it out. If one thinks it would help to say, "I'm going to another groomer because I'm not into staying up till 11 at night and leaving my dog there from morning to night. Plus, I need a little more precision work done," I guess that wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Never heard of anyone grooming that late! That is way too late! I would tell her the issue and if she can't fix it then go elsewhere. They shouldn't be there that long.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't say one word to her. I'd just find another groomer.


That is not a good ides at all. Its possible the groomer has some things going on and she is over booking herself or being overbooked or has had a financial crisis that is causing her to overbook herself to catch up. Most of us work on commission. There is obviously something going on, the OP stated that she has gone to this groomer for 10 yrs. Its possible that because the OP has let her get away with it, the groomer thinks the OP is totally ok with it, and she is taking advantage of getting more dogs in as she works around the OPs dogs. 

The groomer deserves an explanation and a heads up that the OP is unhappy about it. It gives her a chance to fix the problem, or if the OP decides not to come back, it at least gives the groomer a reason to correct her behavior with other clients. If the OP just never shows up again, the groomer may thinks many different things were wrong and never be able to fix the true problem.
It is outrageous her dogs were kept there for 12 Hrs, but there has got to be an explanation. As a groomer myself, I work at a shop where we get the dogs done in 2 Hrs. And the shop I worked at before that I guaranteed my dogs all done in 3-4 Hrs. I love the way we do it at my current shop because its so less stressful. We work in the dogs straight through and only have a couple in at a time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

hunny518 said:


> As a groomer myself, I work at a shop where we get the dogs done in 2 Hrs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 To me that just seems crazy! When my girl is really dirty (which happens often), it takes me almost 2-hours just to wash (with multiple soaks), condition, and hand dry her. I can't imagine doing a full clip in that time as well! I suppose standard poodles are likely not representative of most of the dogs groomed.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

*groomer*

Sounds like your groomer has lost the loving feeling and maybe turned her business into a hobby. Might be time to tell her what you want and if she can't do that find another groomer.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I wouldn't let anyone near my dogs if they'd been working 15 hours on other dogs. I'd be afraid of what could happen since the groomer is bound to be tired and frustrated and ready to go home. Seriously, have a talk with this groomer and if she cannot accommodate YOUR needs and your DOGS' needs. . . start looking for another groomer.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I find that ridiculous...in the shop I work at we usually have dogs out right about 2-2.5 hours. We have 4 groomers and 3 bathers on the weekends (2-3 groomers and 2 bathers the rest of the week) so dogs are popping in and out all day long. My boss usually takes the last dog at around 2-2:30 or sometimes a tad earlier, that way we can be done by 5 at the very latest. 

I would have a talk with her, and possibly think about finding a new groomer...I would be worried sick if they had my dogs there for that long.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I had my talk with the groomer...my dogs were done at 4pm sharp...even though there were other dogs waiting (she usually does mine last). I guess I just was too nice too long...putting my foot down was necessary. A lesson for the therapist!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

You know the expression, the squeakie wheel gets the grease? Sounds like whoever complains to this groomer gets moved up to an earlier time. So someone else might be picking up their dog at 11pm. I would not trust this groomer with my dogs even if I got my dogs back at an earlier time. I think something is going on in her life that is affecting her grooming. Just a feeling I have.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> I had my talk with the groomer...my dogs were done at 4pm sharp...even though there were other dogs waiting (she usually does mine last). I guess I just was too nice too long...putting my foot down was necessary. A lesson for the therapist!


So glad you spoke to her. Perhaps she had been thinking you didn't really mind, and was taking a dinner break, doing errands, or perhaps she has developed back problems of something that causes her to need more breaks. We never know what is going on with another person.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pluto said:


> To me that just seems crazy! When my girl is really dirty (which happens often), it takes me almost 2-hours just to wash (with multiple soaks), condition, and hand dry her. I can't imagine doing a full clip in that time as well! I suppose standard poodles are likely not representative of most of the dogs groomed.


Of course there are the dogs that take us a little longer and we schedule accordingly to that, but you also have to remember, we are professionals with professional bathing systems and drying systems that help us along. Also, I show and handle my own standard poodle who is in the continental clip, she has 8 inches of hair on her topknot and neck, and she takes me about 2 Hrs to wash, condition, hand dry and line brush. We also have a bather who bathes some of the dogs for us, and we we voted the best groom shop in western Washington last year, so our system seems to be working just fine. We do the dogs straight through and work on one dog at a time so it cuts a lot of our time. Most dogs only take about a half hr to bathe and fluff dry, and most dogs are 30 lbs and below. But the other day I groomed a standard and I was able to get him done in the 2 hr time frame, he gets a simple short clip all over, but it was nice to groom a standard that took half the time it takes me to groom my girl..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

